# Grooming tools for puppy



## myownhavanese (Mar 11, 2017)

What grooming tools do I need initially when I bring my puppy home at 9 weeks next week? I have a CC #006 on its way. I have ice on ice spray, CC wooden pin comb, and CC fair advantage in my Amazon shopping cart. Should i purchase those things now? If I understand correctly, they don't need a slicker brush until they get their adult coat? Also, what does "blowing coat" mean exactly and how will i know it's happening? 

Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

myownhavanese said:


> What grooming tools do I need initially when I bring my puppy home at 9 weeks next week? I have a CC #006 on its way. I have ice on ice spray, CC wooden pin comb, and CC fair advantage in my Amazon shopping cart. Should i purchase those things now? If I understand correctly, they don't need a slicker brush until they get their adult coat? Also, what does "blowing coat" mean exactly and how will i know it's happening?
> 
> Thanks! :grin2:


That's a great choice in early tools. Blowing coat typically begins between 9-12 months. It is when the poppy starts to lose their puppy coat and transition to ther adult coat. The fine puppy had rs cme loose, and wrap around the new hair coming in, causing mats. It can vary from almost unnoticeable to so severe that people give up and shave a very matted dog. Believe me, you'll know when it happens unless your puppy is one of the lucky few who just never mats badly! :grin2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I absolutely love the 006 CC feet and face comb. I also have the 005 CC comb. I didn't like it at first as it was just too big. However, now that Willow's coat is a lot longer I use it all the time. It didn't work out for me when she was in a puppy cut.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

What is cc comb, also do you need one of those neck things to use while grooming, I just took my puppy to groomer and they used that immediately. So far mine is too squirmy to cut. Let us know how you makenout

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Bnails52 said:


> What is cc comb, also do you need one of those neck things to use while grooming, I just took my puppy to groomer and they used that immediately. So far mine is too squirmy to cut. Let us know how you makenout
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


CC is a Chris Christensen comb. They are available on several websites including Amazon. They are on the expensive side but the best comb I have ever used. (including on my hair...LOL!) If you search the forums, there are a ton of threads about grooming and different peoples setups with grooming tables and arms. Several of us, who don't have room for a whole setup, have this small table.

Amazon.com : Master Equipment Pet Grooming Table for Pets, Small, Black : Pet Shower And Bath Supplies : Pet Supplies

I didn't get it until Loki starting to blow coat and needed to be groomed several times a day. He behaves much better on the table even if I don't put the loop around him. Most of the time I loop it under one leg instead of around his neck. I wish I had started earlier with consistent grooming. He has been blowing coat for several months and is finally getting better about grooming. It was taking me so long to get the mats out that I gave up and gave him a short summer cut - didn't have to shave because I had been mostly keeping up with the mats. I didn't however cut his tail, ears or beard. I think those are what make him look Havanese!!!!


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

I have similar items that have worked really well. I think you made great choices. 

We live in Washington, and it's been especially wet this past winter and spring. So, when Maggie's hair started really growing, I added a semi-professional dog dryer (less than $100) to the mix. It makes bath time easy.

I think tools are great, but the best thing to have is the time commitment. Maggie hates being groomed daily...or as I like to call it "tangle patrol", but it is worth it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It depends on the dog. Some are MUCH easier to groom in a grooming loop, so you have both hands free. Others are just... easier. Panda lies on the grooming table on one side, I groom that side, then flip her over to do the other side. She falls asleep when I am blow-drying her!  Pixel is in between. I don't nee dot use the loop for her except for blow drying. Otherwise she just stands on the table and lets me groom her. Kodi is my pill when it comes to grooming. If he's not in the loop, he' at least wandering around on the table, if not actively resisting me. I CAN comb him out on a chair in a hotel room if we're at a multi-day trial, but it's SO much easier with the grooming loop!!!


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

Thank you, looks like it will pay for itself, mu pup Bella is 4 1/2 months ols, I took her to be trimmed more e en, a long puppy cut, she looks cute, but I want to grow out the top, so I can have a topknot, and she cut it off, said she blended it with the rest. I was specific when I took her there, so this way I could do it for the price of a table. I am going for it, I just need her to get calmer with me, and the loop might help that, I comb and brush her everyday, she is ok with it, but squirmy. Tha ks for the tips and the link.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> Thank you, looks like it will pay for itself, mu pup Bella is 4 1/2 months ols, I took her to be trimmed more e en, a long puppy cut, she looks cute, but I want to grow out the top, so I can have a topknot, and she cut it off, said she blended it with the rest. I was specific when I took her there, so this way I could do it for the price of a table. I am going for it, I just need her to get calmer with me, and the loop might help that, I comb and brush her everyday, she is ok with it, but squirmy. Tha ks for the tips and the link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


This is the grooming set I have from Petedge, (plus a grooming arm and noose, of course) I love it: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...943AAE8FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

Before that, I had a "grooming station" set up on top of my washing machine, with the grooming loop hanging from a screw eye under the cabinet. That worked fine, but when we remodeled our down stairs bath/laundry, we got a stackable washer and dryer, so my grooming station went away! 

Below are photos of my old (inexpensive, but completely serviceable) grooming station, and my new set-up, which is in a spare bed room. With three dogs to do now, I do REALLY appreciate being able to sit on a stool and rest my back!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Barbara Levy said:


> CC is a Chris Christensen comb. They are available on several websites including Amazon. They are on the expensive side but the best comb I have ever used. (including on my hair...LOL!) If you search the forums, there are a ton of threads about grooming and different peoples setups with grooming tables and arms. Several of us, who don't have room for a whole setup, have this small table.
> 
> Amazon.com : Master Equipment Pet Grooming Table for Pets, Small, Black : Pet Shower And Bath Supplies : Pet Supplies
> 
> I didn't get it until Loki starting to blow coat and needed to be groomed several times a day. He behaves much better on the table even if I don't put the loop around him. Most of the time I loop it under one leg instead of around his neck. I wish I had started earlier with consistent grooming. He has been blowing coat for several months and is finally getting better about grooming. It was taking me so long to get the mats out that I gave up and gave him a short summer cut - didn't have to shave because I had been mostly keeping up with the mats. I didn't however cut his tail, ears or beard. I think those are what make him look Havanese!!!!


Is your Havanese very small? Some reviewers on this table complain about it being too small.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> This is the grooming set I have from Petedge, (plus a grooming arm and noose, of course) I love it: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...943AAE8FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
> 
> Before that, I had a "grooming station" set up on top of my washing machine, with the grooming loop hanging from a screw eye under the cabinet. That worked fine, but when we remodeled our down stairs bath/laundry, we got a stackable washer and dryer, so my grooming station went away!
> 
> Below are photos of my old (inexpensive, but completely serviceable) grooming station, and my new set-up, which is in a spare bed room. With three dogs to do now, I do REALLY appreciate being able to sit on a stool and rest my back!


What kind of nooses are you using and hair dryer?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*too small*



Mikki said:


> Is your Havanese very small? Some reviewers on this table complain about it being too small.


I have the same one - Perry is about 11-12 pounds so in the middle size-wise and he fits fine. There's not a lot of extra space -he's standing across the whole table - but he's not falling off in any way.

I don't use it for brushing - partially because i keep him in a puppy cut so I can keep him combed out on my lap, but it's great for cutting him. He was ok on the table without it, but I found that I couldn't manage to keep him in one place (he was a wanderer like Karen's Kodi) and cut him properly. So, I got the round table and arm because I can stick it on top of a cabinet when I don't need it and put it on the table to use when I need it.

So, I think if you're going to keep your pup in a long coat it would be great for brushing them out, and if you're doing any of the grooming yourself it's great to keep them still while you use the clippers or scissors on them. I do use the neck "noose" but not the belly one. Perry stands fairly well, except when he's tired of me doing the back end then he'll sit - but then I move on to another area and come back to his butt later 

Wish I had taken a picture - I just trimmed him yesterday on it.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> I have the same one - Perry is about 11-12 pounds so in the middle size-wise and he fits fine. There's not a lot of extra space -he's standing across the whole table - but he's not falling off in any way.
> 
> I don't use it for brushing - partially because i keep him in a puppy cut so I can keep him combed out on my lap, but it's great for cutting him. He was ok on the table without it, but I found that I couldn't manage to keep him in one place (he was a wanderer like Karen's Kodi) and cut him properly. So, I got the round table and arm because I can stick it on top of a cabinet when I don't need it and put it on the table to use when I need it.
> 
> ...


Patti is 9lbs at 5 months. I'm guessing she'll be in the midsize range of 11+lbs. I don't know how much cutting type of grooming I'll do and will keep her a longish puppy cut. Don't want to mess with very long hair. I have a good groomer I'll take her to but I'll probably bath her in-between. Right now it takes two of us for me to bathe and blow her dry.

However .... If I get my confidence up I might try to learn how to cut around the face and butt area because we take extended summer retreats in the mountains for 3-4 months and there's no one in this area I'd trust. Most dogs in the mountains are big golden retrievers and other types. Groomers here are not use to grooming fancy dogs.

Tell me what combs and brushes you have.

Thank You!!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*brushes and combs*



Mikki said:


> Patti is 9lbs at 5 months. I'm guessing she'll be in the midsize range of 11+lbs. I don't know how much cutting type of grooming I'll do and will keep her a longish puppy cut. Don't want to mess with very long hair. I have a good groomer I'll take her to but I'll probably bath her in-between. Right now it takes two of us for me to bathe and blow her dry.
> 
> However .... If I get my confidence up I might try to learn how to cut around the face and butt area because we take extended summer retreats in the mountains for 3-4 months and there's no one in this area I'd trust. Most dogs in the mountains are big golden retrievers and other types. Groomers here are not use to grooming fancy dogs.
> 
> ...


If you want to keep her trimmed while you can't get to the groomers you might want to get some clippers and learn to do it yourself - that's what I do. I only get Perry to the real groomers about twice a year because we live in Kampala, Uganda (and the one groomer I used completely butchered his hair so I figured it was easier to do myself). I just got a reasonable set of clippers and some scissors to trim up some areas and trim him down once a month or so. I actually don't do much around his face or ears (a little trim under the chin) but do the body and trim his bangs with scissors. I keep his tail long and let the ears grow in between official grooming.

For combs/ brushes - I have a regular pin brush, no specific brand, but I barely use it. I have the CC 006 face comb as well as a cheap bigger comb, but since I keep him in a relatively short puppy cut I end up using the 006 all over his body, not just his face and feet. It's small and manageable.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I love my fine CC comb, and my wood pin brush, but I also used this one pretty much every day when he was teething and tearing a lot more.

Tear Eye Stain Remover Combs

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZZ47Q2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_WEYDBbTEAQBKP

I have 4 of these now, and even though we don't have a lot of trouble with eye goop anymore, I still keep them around my house because if I find one of those tiny knots of hair that can start a mat (he's blowing coat) I can quickly pull it out with the face comb between brushings.

I'm sure the CC extra fine comb is a million times better, but twice I have put the comb in my shopping cart and then when I go to check out I just can't bring myself to buy the $70 comb. Someone tell me how amazing it is and how you can't live without it so I can justify it!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*cost on amazon*



EvaE1izabeth said:


> I love my fine CC comb, and my wood pin brush, but I also used this one pretty much every day when he was teething and tearing a lot more.
> 
> Tear Eye Stain Remover Combs
> 
> ...


OR what you could do is sign up for an amazon credit card and then use that all the time on your amazon account - so that every month you get a % back and you can save that up to get the comb for "free" . That's how I justify the crazy purchases.


----------

